
How Should “Merry Christmas” and “Happy New Year” Be Capitalized? - networked
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/6831/how-should-merry-christmas-and-happy-new-year-be-capitalized#
======
brownbat
It looks like we started capitalizing "New Year" around 1880, then around 1900
we started capitalizing the "Happy" as well.

[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=happy+new+year...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=happy+new+year%2CHappy+New+Year%2C+happy+New+Year&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3)

We always capitalized "Christmas," but "Merry" took the capital around the
same time as "Happy," around 1900.

[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=merry+christma...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=merry+christmas%2C+merry+Christmas%2C+Merry+Christmas&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3)

